# Has anyone trained at Fight Club Pittsburgh?



## cfr (Jun 14, 2014)

Greetings. Any thoughts on this place from personal? Good or bad?

I haven't trained for a couple years and am looking to get back in to it. Seems strange, but this MMA gym has a belt system. :jaw-dropping:


----------



## drop bear (Jun 16, 2014)

Some do and are still legitimate clubs.

It also has a pro class and produces fighters. So it seems you get too options the vegi class for the hobbiests and self defenders and the pro class for guys who want to jump into the ring.

As an example on belts. Integrated does the same thing and they are one of the best gyms in Australia.

Integrated MMA | Strength and Courage

Otherwise I can't get on to their website.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 16, 2014)

The idea of a belt-based system for MMA is new to me, but I guess it's so the hobbyists who don't intend to fight in the cage will have something to strive for.  Other than that it looks like a legit gym. They offer a full month free trial, so I would definitely check it out.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 16, 2014)

I've asked, but I can't get them to talk about Fight Club.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 16, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The idea of a belt-based system for MMA is new to me, but I guess it's so the hobbyists who don't intend to fight in the cage will have something to strive for.  Other than that it looks like a legit gym. They offer a full month free trial, so I would definitely check it out.



Belts are not necessarily a red flag. I have even seen fighters grade. Just a thing I guess. I know speaking to some of the guys it gets irritating when people ask what belt they are and get huffy when they don't have one.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 17, 2014)

i see a lot of fighters in a belted system with a black or coloured armband to denote their progression.  

why not go along and see what it's all about and make up your own mind from there - i know you said that there is a long trial period so what've you got to lose ?????


----------



## cfr (Dec 16, 2014)

Started 3 months ago, awesome club!


----------



## drop bear (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah Greg Jackson is using belts now as well. He is as reputable as the come.

good you have found a good gym.


----------

